# My coral killer



## DAN_B (Feb 22, 2013)

if you attempt this build I accept NO responsibility for killing yourself or your animals.

Here is my coral zapper. it uses 24v at 2 amps to zap nuisance soft corals.
I had some zoos and mushrooms that were growing out of control. 

I used a cheap DC power supply, sewing needle, piece of carbon, wire, 1/2 inch 3 ft PVC pipe, silicone.
all built for about $10 

works good, unwanted corals dead in a few seconds and no other tanks mates harmed. It does produce a very small amount of chlorine gas from the electrolysis of the salt water


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

I made one back in February, works great. Since this picture, I have added a handle for the button. I just use a 1amp 24v supply off some old electrical item...or something. Works great on aipstasia as well.

Supplies:
3' - 1/2 pvc pipe
1 - 1/2 end cap for pipe
1 - monetary switch
1 - Lg sewing needle
1 - carpenters pencil

Misc from around the house:
heatshrink, solder supplies, electrical tape, wire, aquarium safe silicone


----------

